# Keyboard Shortcut Stopped Working!!!



## MNPhoto (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi guys, just after a little help

My keyboard shortcut for toggling the library filters on/off (cmd & L) has stopped working all of a sudden. 

Any idea what’s happened or how to fix?

Many thanks


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 6, 2018)

It appears to be working for me on Lightroom Classic CC 7.1 on Mac 10.13.2. 

Sometimes weird behavior is corrected/cured by resetting the preferences. 

Reset Procedure:
1. Close Lightroom.
2. Hold down [Alt/Opt]+[Shift] while restarting Lightroom. 
3. Overwrite the Preferences when prompted by the dialog.
4. Close Lightroom.
5. Restart Lightroom.

Does the behavior continue after resetting the preferences?


----------

